# Symptoms of Hashi's but labs all over...



## jssteinman (Sep 27, 2014)

So here's my story and I'm looking for some thoughts...

For years I have struggled with fatigue, periodic heart palpitations, dry skin, dermatitis on my scalp, and a number of odd symptoms. My thyroid was always something they explored and it would always come back within normal ranges.

The summer of 2006 I discovered a large lump above my left collar bone. My doctor's initial thoughts were thyroid. Again, labs as well as a thyroid scan. While the scan showed no nodules it did show a decreased uptake. I was told at that point that while my levels were currently within normal range, it wasn't a matter of "if" I'd have a thyroid problem in my future, but when. The lump ended up being diagnosed as Hodgkin's lymphoma and I underwent 4 months of chemo therapy and 6 weeks of radiation to my mantle field with thyroid involvement.

By March of 2008 I was pregnant with my first child. By October 2012 I was pregnant with my 4th child/5th pregnancy. I had been undergoing TSH tests throughout all my pregnancies being told that my levels were within normal ranges. During my 5th and most recent pregnancy, I had a major bleed at 25 weeks which put me on bed rest for the remainder of my pregnancy. I was also having episodes of elevated heart rate (140+), heart palpitations, etc. but never had an echo because every time I would schedule an appointment with a cardiologist, I would end up hospitalized due to odd non-stress tests for the pregnancy and there was no cooperation between docs. Needless to say, after delivery, my placenta looked fine and they could never explain why I had the massive bleed at 25 weeks. Periodic palpitations and increased heart rate have continued.

Fast forward to nearly a year after the birth of my 4th child, which was this past March. I had been feeling horrible - extreme fatigue, brain fog, extremely dry skin (the tips of my fingers would crack open and bleed), periodic heart palpitations still, extremely heavy periods (going through a super plus tampon every 3 hours) lasting for 7+ days, and many many more. All my symptoms pointed to thyroid so I finally convinced my doc to run further tests. At that time my results were as follows:

TSH 2.4 (Range 0.5-5.5)

T4 Free 0.9 (Range 0.9-1.7)

T3 1.42 (Range 0.8-1.6)

My doc put me on 25MCG of Levo, though the endo thought my results were unimpressive. Thankfully my mother-in-law is an integrative medicine doctor with the Cleveland Clinic and she helped me push to stay on the levo after the endo said I didn't need it. Unfortunately my husband and I were without insurance for a few months and I couldn't do any follow-up until recently. Here's where the story gets really confusing. After 6 months on levo, here are where my current levels are.

TSH 2.09 (same range)

T4 Free 0.9 (same range)

T3 1.54 (same range)

Free T3 2.9 (range 2.4-4.0)

Also, my thyroid Perioxidase is at 2 with a range of <9.

I was confused by this as I would think if my thyroid is functioning as it should, all my levels would have TOTALLY changed after 6 months on meds. But everything was virtually unchanged. ??? So, I looked back at even further results and it turns out that during my first trimester thyroid test, my TSH was at 3.6 and during my third trimester was at 3.03...both HIGH according to new standards. I've read a number of articles which suggest that these ranges are really inaccurate, and if we look at new ranges I would definitely be labeled as hypo.

I KNOW my thyroid is not functioning properly, but my question is, is it possible to test so low for antibodies and still have Hashi's? I have tested positive for ANA's previously as well and had a full rheumatoid workup in early 2008. I'm just very confused by what is going on, and with my medical history, do not want to miss anything.

Thanks so much!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You mentioned a full rheumatoid workup years ago....what did they they attribute the ANA values to? Was it a board certified rheumatologist who was consulted?

Consider Raynaud's Syndrome. Google it.

The symptoms you describe could be any one of a number of diseases. Just one infant is hard enough, but several young kids could really be creating a number of those symptoms. Poor thyroid gets blamed for everything.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board. You are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay undermedicated. You hardly have any FREE T4 and that is the hormone that converts to FREE T3.

Please get a FREE T3 test. Info above!

Let's do that first and then address the other issues one at a time and also a Ferritin test.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid hormones do ebb and flow so keep records of labs and see if a pattern develops.

Your body has been through alot with pregnancy - you have had several and it may take awhile for your body to stabilize out.

I agree that a ferritin test should be ordered as well as Vitamin D.


----------



## jssteinman (Sep 27, 2014)

I had all that. I have been low iron for awhile despite taking iron supplements. Iron was at 22 and is now 34 (scale 37-145). Ferritin was 35 (scale 10-200). Vit D was 30 (scale 18-78).

Free T3 is listed above at 2.9 (range 2.4-4.0). I am a year and a half out of pregnancy. I have historically bounced back after pregnancy with no issues after just a couple of months. I get full nights sleep 95% of the time so waking up feeling this tired isn't normal. Plus, the Levi has definitely helped many of my symptoms, though not all.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you taking any supplements to help that low Vitamin D? What kind of iron supplements are you on and when do you take them in relation to your Levo (it should be at least 4 hours before or after the Levo because they can affect absorption of the Levo)? I think you need a bump up in the Levo, but you also definitely need to address the iron and the D, too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Please consider a FREE T3 test. Your T3 is way low also and that consists of bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse hormones.)


----------

